# is this what i think it is



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

i got this off a friend 11" oscar I had a 75 gallon that i wanted to put in a frontosa but after seeing this fish suffer in a 20 gallon tank i had to take him i think he might have H I T H DISEASE here is a pic you tell me


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow $hit looks like it to me, but I have never seen any cases with numerous holes eroding in the head. Even seems to be eroding at the eye area. Doesnt look like the holes have gotten too big yet so I think it can be treated.


----------



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

how do i treat it i never had a fish with this before do you think petsmart would have stuff to cure it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

teeth and skin =blood said:


> how do i treat it i never had a fish with this before do you think petsmart would have stuff to cure it


once it has hith, there is no medication to fix it..its all about having great water quailty and feed it well from here on out..and hoping that it will get better


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ive had 2 oscars that had it worse than that. thats dimples.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

possibly HITH

:moved:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Well by treating I dont mean medication, but rather constant water changes for it..probably every day in this case.. As for salt Im not sure if that works in this situation.


----------



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

i do 60% water changes a week


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sheesh, he looks bad


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry i meant


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to see that...!


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

that is crappy dude


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

teeth and skin =blood said:


> i do 60% water changes a week


 heres a handy link

Frank posted a really good link in this thread, from reading it, it seems the 2 most important steps for cure is a good diet with vitimins and also 20-50% waterchanges every 3 days, but no more than 50%

IMO 60% is a lot to be changing at a time


----------

